# Lost reel at Navarre pier



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

My stradic ci4 was missing from my rod last night at Navarre pier. Not sure if it fell out the rod or somebody took it. It was dark so I didn't find out until I was about to wash my reels at the pier house.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Was your hook or lure still attached? Unless you cut your line and wound it to the reel spool, if the reel fell off the rod seems like you would have known as it would be hanging by the line.

Awful shame what people will do nowadays, but one just can't leave their stuff out of sight for even a minute any more. Sorry you lost your reel, man. :thumbdown:


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, the lure is still attached to the rod. I had 20 pounds braid on it. I think somebody cut the line and walked off with the reel. It's a shame. I used to think Navarre is not like that.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

it's not Navarre, it's one or two bad apples - they will be caught eventually.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

aqua-holic said:


> it's not Navarre, it's one or two bad apples - they will be caught eventually.


It's society. No community is immune. The small towns where people didn't even lock their doors when they weren't home can't do that anymore. We are actually devolving.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> It's society. No community is immune. The small towns where people didn't even lock their doors when they weren't home can't do that anymore. We are actually devolving.


The problem is the lack of consequences for one's actions.

The cops nail the perps and then bleeding heart judges and juries excuse them because of some "traumatic experience" their lawyers claim the perps had in the past.

Remember the recent "afluenza" defense?

Look at all the riots and lootings. Nothing will probably happen to the few arrested.


----------



## BB KINGFISH (Jul 3, 2016)

Orion45 said:


> The problem is the lack of consequences for one's actions.
> 
> The cops nail the perps and then bleeding heart judges and juries excuse them because of some "traumatic experience" their lawyers claim the perps had in the past.
> 
> ...


Not a lot of bleeding heart judges in Milton. They will not have mercy on a thief.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

BB KINGFISH said:


> Not a lot of bleeding heart judges in Milton. They will not have mercy on a thief.


Unfortunately these are becoming the exception vice the norm.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

That's a big bummer. I always worry about that at any pier. I'm waiting for the day I'm walking on the pier after a restroom break and see someone with my rod and reel in hand. I would lose my cool for sure.


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

LOCK & LOAD . . . !!!

Sorry to hear about the loss of your reel . . .

I always tighten my reel seat knob(s) down with a pair of channel-lock pliers, so it is impossible to loosen them by hand. I always try to stay with my rods, if I'm alone.

I'm working on a way to lock my unused rods to my pier cart and, then, lock the cart to a bench or railing.

Tight Lines !


----------

